# No Video during bench test. HELP PLEASE.



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

I got everything today and started unpacking everything.

I put the memory, CPU with fan and paste, power and the GPU. 

The card came with a VGA to DMI adapter and I only have a VGA cable.

Everything is together, I turned on the power, motherboard is green light, it has power. I short the two pins and make it turn on. CPU and GPU fans work, BUT IM NOT GETTING ANY VIDEO. I have the adapter plunged in correctly with no bent pins. 

Iv'e had this problem in the past with another card and I diden't get video. 

Can anyone guess whats wrong?


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh I almost forgot. The screen says "Check Video Cable" When I plug and unplug the VGA cable into the Adapter. But it says nothing when I plug and unplug the DMI adapter with the VGA still in it. That can't be right...


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Do you have the 6-pin PCIe 12v power cable (both if your video card requires two) plugged in?

If the monitor has only VGA input, do you have a DVI to VGA adapter that you can use? 

Is there another computer around with which you can check that the monitor and its cable are functioning properly?

Make sure that you monitor is set to detect the video input (usually "auto-detect" works). If your monitor has other inputs besides VGA you might get the appropriate cable and try it.

Since this is a new thread, can you re-post your system specs, including the monitor make and model?


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

My specs can be found here: Including monitors

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/need-help-finalizing-this-build-please-599831.html

The answers you seek are already in my first post. Please Look.

Both my power PCIe's are pluged in. I already have an adapter. (both can be found above) and my monitor has DVI but I have no DVI cable.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

So your monitor and cable, including adapter work OK on another computer?

Ports
1 x mini HDMI
2 x DVI

According to Newegg the card comes with a both a DVI to VGA adapter and a mini HDMI to HDMI adapter. Which are you using? If you have a VGA monitor, have you tried the DVI-VGA adapter on both DVI ports?

Also, make sure the video card is properly seated and your single stick of RAM is in the proper slot.

Do you have a case speaker? If you do, hook it up to listen for the beep codes -- this may quickly tell us what is wrong.


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't know about on another computer. Can't do that.

The HDMI is too short, about three inches long... Idk why they would do that.

I'm using the VGA and the Adapter. I've tried both slots, and I've tryied all ram slots. 

I got nothing.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

"The HDMI is too short, about three inches long... Idk why they would do that."

This is just a mini HDMI to HDMI adapter -- you have to buy the HDMI cable itself.

Have you hooked up the speaker? The beep codes will quickly tell us if it is a RAM or video card problem.

You mentioned that you have two monitors; I'd get a DVI cable and HDMI cable and try both before giving up on the video card. Your DVI-VGA adapter or VGA cable itself may be the problem.


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll try that. 

I pluged in the monitors speakers to the board. I diden't get any beeps. will this work on headphones?

BTW the VGA cable works on my computer I'm using right now.. I'm constantly going back and forth with my monitor form the bench and to talk with you.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

OK, you have ruled out the monitor. Does the other computer have DVI-I output so you can check the DVI-VGA adapter or do you have another DVI-VGA adapter if the old system is just VGA only??

PC case speakers are simple little things and designed for the front-panel speaker output. Headphones and non-amplified speakers might not let you hear much.

Amazon.com: Computer Case Internal Speaker 8 ohms 0.5W: Electronics

Just to check -- you do have the both the 24-pin and 8-pin power next to the CPU hooked up? CPU fan connected, and both PCIe 6-pin power connectors plugged into the video card?

You might re-seat the video card and use the other stick of RAM in the appropriate slot. However. I'd order a speaker of you don't have a case one and also a DVI or HDMI cable for your other monitor before starting to think about any RMAs. A beep code (or lack thereof) would really tell us something, as would no video on two monitors.


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

I did not plug in the 8 pin molex into the mobo, I'll try that now and see what I get. But I have no beeps so far.

Fan is in all the way. BOTH PCIe 6pins are in the card.

About that little speaker. may I get one of those at a store? I don't feel like waiting a week to get one little speaker... maybe walmart?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Morcaster said:


> I did not plug in the 8 pin molex into the mobo


This may well be your problem -- that voltage plug is essential.

Only a computer or maybe an audio store would have an 8 ohm, 0.5 W speaker. If your case has no speaker I'd just order one off Newegg or Amazon -- the one I linked is only three or four bucks.


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

good news: I got Post and into Bios and I can look at all my setting and see what hardware is getting how much power.

bad news: Post told me I had not CPU??? how is it getting voltage then? and I got no beeps. red light flashed once on mobo.

Is there anything else I can do to make this thing beep?


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

Going to bed for the night. i'll be on in the morning to see whats up.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Are you sure that message didn't say "_New _CPU installed"?

Did you plug in the entire 8-pin eATX 12V plug (some are 4x4)?










Did you apply thermal compound as per the instructions? Too much compound may leak out and cause issues with the CPU.

Carefully read your motherboard manual from cover to cover, noting each connection that you need to make and where each jumper needs to be for default operation. Also, make a note of where the motherboard LEDs are and what each signifies.

A red LED can either indicate a CPU or RAM problem depending on where it is located. Carefully read the section on the MEM OK! button and to use it.

You really need to get an appropriate speaker to listen to beep codes. From what I have read the HAF 922 should come with one. Read your case manual carefully and examine your case to see. You can also hook up the speaker from your other computer if you can route the wire outside the box.

Also, read up on how to clear/reset the CMOS data.


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

I did not put on too much compound. none are leaking out the sides. as far das I can tell, that part is goof.

I gota double check what post says about CPU

And I don't know what the next step should be, but I'll start reading the mobo manual. I gota get some sleep..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Morcaster :wave:

A lot of 'case-speakers' have now been replaced by Piezo-Quartz 'Beepers' that do the same thing.

It looks like a short(ish) plastic tube, with a couple of wires out one end and open at t'other. - Mine came with the case-accessories, when I built my PC some years ago.

It connects to the same mobo-pins as the speaker would :wink:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Morcaster said:


> I'll try that.
> 
> I pluged in the monitors speakers to the board. I diden't get any beeps. will this work on headphones?


You have to use a Mobo speaker. The audio outputs on the Mobo will not give you beep codes.
Any PC shop should have a Mobo speaker.
Please post your PC specs in this thread as requested by MPR in Post#3.
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

I posted already. Forth post will take you to link of build.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Posting your specs keeps us from going back and forth to your previous link.


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

DVD-CD:  LG DVD Burner Black SATA Model GH24NS70 - OEM
Case:  COOLER MASTER HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN1-GP Black Steel + Plastic and Mesh Bezel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
HD:  Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Video Card:  EVGA 01G-P3-1468-KR GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) FTW+ 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
Power:  CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power ...
Memory:  G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL
Board:  ASUS P8P67 (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
CPU:  Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500K
Cooling:  ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dynamic CPU Cooler

Toshiba 26AV500U 26" LCD HDTV - Features & Specs at Crutchfield.com

 Amazon.com: Compaq WF1907 19" LCD Monitor: Electronics

I have a little speaker that came with the case, motherboard speaker. I don't think I need it cuz the post seemed ok visually.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If you connect that little speaker, you should hear a pattern of long and short beeps with or without short or long intervals in between, the pattern indicates where the fault lies.


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

I have all the main parts hooked up into the case.

Im having trouble with all the cables and where they go.

And I'm looking at the manual and I can't really find anything that will help me. theres no directions that tell me "Plug this into that" just what they are and do, helps only little.

Im also having trouble with My hard drive and optical drive. How do I set these up? I got power going into both of them and a cable to my optical drive to my hard drive. but im sure that it is sopost to be hooked up to the mobo.

Where does my hard drive and opital drive need to be pluged into? I have a 2 6.0 cables and 2 3.0 cables.


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

This is what is on the mobo.

Marvell Serial ATA 6.0 Gb/s (7 pin SATA6G_E1/E2 (Navy blue)

Intel P67 Serial ATA 6.0 Gb/s (7 pin SATA6G_1/2 (Grey) (Hard dr here?)

x2 Intel P67 Serial ATA 3.0 Gb/s (7 pin SATA3G_3-6 (blue) (Optical dr here?)

I also see the System Panel 20-8 pin panel. and it came with and adapter that can only fit on one way that tells me what cable to put in but, how does it go in? long ways? cuz on the other side of the adapter it says ("Speaker, Ground, Ground, +5V) and (PLED-(Space)PLED+).

Hardiest part for me though is how to connect my HD and Optical...


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you read your manual it pretty much _does _tell you exactly what plug goes where (read Chapter 2 _fully_).

Drives have both a power and data connector. Plug the ODD into one of the Intel SATA 3.0 headers and the hard drive into one of the Intel SATA 6.0 headers. Don't use the Marvel headers. Chapter 2 also explains exactly where and how to connect your front-panel audio, power, USB, etc. connectors.

The pinout for your audio connector is on page 2-28 and the pinout for the system panel header is on page 2-31.

Note that section 2.3 of your manual has step-by-step building instructions with pictures showing you exactly where everything goes.


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok I have everything nice and pluged in the right spots. 

Im doing the case fans next.

The back and top fans have a cable and at the end is a button like thing with pins sticking out, it is way to short to plug into anything, and im not what to do with those. Case manual just tells you how to instal the actual fan, nothing about cables.

And all fans (Front, Top, Back) have 2 mollex connectors, and 2 other connectors that where pluged into each other, Im guessing these plug into the mobo? 

Ok I found the fan guide on mobo manual. There is a CPU fan. Check.
-There is PWR_FAN1 is next to CPU FAN and im useing that for the top one. Check.
-There is CHA_FAN2 Useing for Front fan. Check.
-Last is CHA_Fan1 on the mobo it is a 4pin, my back fan is 3pin... and the back fan has nowhere else to go...


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You can use a 3-pin fan connector on a 4-pin header and vice versa. 

Desktop Boards — 3-pin and 4-pin fan connectors

Information on fan headers is in 2-27, About the only thing you have to worry about is getting the black ground wire on the ground pin. Most fan connecters and headers are keyed to make this simpler.


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up, This is my first time building a computer from scratch and I was worried.

But I got the software stuff easy, I know how to install the OS and Update my computer.
Drivers might be a little tricky though, I'll figure it out. 

I have a question. there is a short wire from the back and top fan and it's header has a button, the top fan has pins sticking out and the back has no pins. are these used to turn off the LED?


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

I will try and see if I can get the pictures on here.


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

100_5074.jpg picture by Morcaster - Photobucket

That is the Back fan, as you can see, it has a button, with no pins.

100_5068.jpg picture by Morcaster - Photobucket

This is the Top, this one has pins sticking out.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The CoolerMaster HAF 922 has a fan led on\off switch at the top of the case. You might look around for the cable that's attached to it. The downloadable manual has no info on it.


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

I found no such cable.


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

I saw a review on newegg that only the front fan may be turned off from the outside. and there is a cable running to that fan. maybe the buttons are there so you have to turn them off by going inside.

I'm firing this thing up, wish me luck!


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

I got one beep.

I still got an error and I have no clue what it is. This is what the post screen looked like.

"ASUS P8P67 ACPI Bios Revision 1503

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) 15-2500k CPU @ 3.30GHz

Total Memory: 4096MB (DDR3-1600)

USB Devices total: 0
Drive 0
Keyboard 0
1 mouse
2 hubs

Detected AYA/ATAPI Devices...
SATA Port2: WDC WD100zFAEX-0023AO
SATA Port4: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NS70

Chassis intrude! Please check your system
Fatal Error...
System Halted."

I wanna cry..


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Reset your CMOS as shown in your motherboard manual, then in the BIOS setup, set Chassis Intrusion Detection off -- it's just a sensor that can warn when the case is open, hardly anyone uses it for their personal systems.

If you still get the error after clearing the CMOS and setting this off in the BIOS then there may be a problem with the motherboard. Checking the ASUS forums this seems to be a known issue with the P8P67 Pro motherboard.

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Forum- P8P67 Pro Chassis intrusion

Before RMA I'd check the BIOS updates to see if a new version is available that solves this problem.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you test on the bench before assembling in the case?


----------



## Morcaster (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes I did test it.

And It works. I have the OD installed and activated though phone.

I just need the Driver for on-board Ethernet and I can start updates.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

All drivers needed should be o the CD that came with the Mobo. If any other drivers needed, go to the Mobo manufacturer's site and download the latest versions.


----------

